# Christmas music at work



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone else sit under speakers at work where they're playing Christmas tunes 24/7?

Friday I counted 8 versions of Little Drummer Boy.



That's it: I hate Christmas.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't sit under speakers at work but everyone here has it on their radios and yes - I've heard the different versions of not only the Little Drummer Boy, but Santa Claus is Coming to Town. I don't mind the Christmas music but the station everyone is listening too just keeps playing the same damn songs. What about "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer", "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" or "Dominic the Donkey".


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I do security for construction at an airport. So since I have my own little booth, I can control what I listen to and so far haven't had the urge for any xmas music, at work at least. We do have a station here that plays it 24/7 they seem pretty good at not repeating alot. 

But I never heard "Dominic the Donkey" hmm. I will have to look that up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> I don't sit under speakers at work but everyone here has it on their radios and yes - I've heard the different versions of not only the Little Drummer Boy, but Santa Claus is Coming to Town. I don't mind the Christmas music but the station everyone is listening too just keeps playing the same damn songs. What about "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer", "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" or "Dominic the Donkey".


YUP! Hippo is my favorite Christmas tune, followed by Dominic...once 104.5 flipped and no longer does the 24/7 Christmas music, I thought B101 would play the same songs...nope! Funny, I played both of these yesterday on CD :googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

okay found the "Dominc the Donkey" on here it a fun one too.

anyone else who never heard it here ya go
http://www.santasearch.org/music.asp?PID=2&AudioID=1370


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I like christmas music a lot, and I'd probably listen to it year-round (interspersed with the Misfits) if my wife would put up with it, LOL.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hippo is my fave Christmas song, too!! Everytime I hear it, which isn't often at all, I get this silly smile and sing along.

And no, I won't put up with it all year, Pete but December is the one month that we actually don't fight about what to listen to in the car!! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Another useless fact about me I have around 75 Christmas CDs. Sad.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a useless fact to share with you as well:

The song " I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" was released as a fund raiser so the Oklahoma City Zoo could buy a Hippo. Really.

It worked. The song was a hit, they raised the money, they got their hippo. 

God bless us, every one.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

KryptKittie69 said:


> Anyone else sit under speakers at work where they're playing Christmas tunes 24/7?
> 
> Friday I counted 8 versions of Little Drummer Boy.


Easily, my least favorite song of the lot.

I actually like classical Christmas songs or anything done by the Boston Pops. Good stuff when it's not done by the likes of the hottest country stars or Beyonce'.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

slimy said:


> I have a useless fact to share with you as well:
> 
> The song " I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" was released as a fund raiser so the Oklahoma City Zoo could buy a Hippo. Really.
> 
> ...


Yup - cool story


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have trouble listening to Carol of the Bells without hearing this http://www.americanangst.com/dingfries.html


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Lilly--thanks for the link. Now I have that song stuck in my brain. Merry xmas!!!! Hee Haw...la la de da Hee Haw


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You wanna hear bad christmas music I work for a french company thankfully my office is so far off the path (read roof) it doesnt get this far


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I have trouble listening to Carol of the Bells without hearing this http://www.americanangst.com/dingfries.html


   
Glad to see I'm not the only one! The other day, I heard _Carol of the Bells_ and actually started singing "ding, fries are done" under my breath!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

When they play that crap at work I throw on my ipod with metal on it.I can listen for short periods,no way all day.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

If I had to listen to christmas music all day I'd go nuts. My family calls me "Scrooge" and "the Grinch" for not liking Christmas. The thing is I don't dislike Christmas, but everybody starts getting ready for it so early that by the time it comes I'm tired of it. The good thing about them thinking I dislike Christmas is I get some good gag gifts out of it, my favorite is a black Santa hat that says Bah Humbug.


----------

